# Recent "Christianity Today" article on FV



## shackleton (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2007/august/13.22.html


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## raderag (Aug 15, 2007)

That was about the NPP, not the FV. While there are some overlapping tenancies, they are distinct systematics. The problem with the article is that it sounds like the GA report was only dealing with the NPP, when in fact it was mostly dealing with the FV. I'm sure outsiders to the reformed faith are asking themselves what the heck these people in the PCA are thinking. While the FV is wrong and unorthodox, it pales in comparison to the NPP.


----------



## Herald (Aug 15, 2007)

The article is more about the New Perspective than the FV. In my humble opinion


----------



## shackleton (Aug 15, 2007)

I am used to hearing the two used together and without thinking typed FV. 
My mistake.


----------

